# e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!



## Tonguru (12 Februar 2007)

Grad rein gepurzelt, ich stufe es als extrem gefährlich (im Sinne von erfolgreich) ein!!!

-----
von: [.........]

Hallo! Mein Name ist Elena. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt. Ich mag die Bekanntschaft mit interessanten Menschen macheen. Ich habe Sport, Tanzen, Kino und auch Sex gern. Ich suche neuen erotischen Gefuehlen und einen perfekten Partner. Vielleicht sind das Sie? 
Schreib mir an der e-mail Adresse [.......]

Wenn Sie mich kennenlernen und meine Fotos sehen wollen, besuchen Sie meine Webseite 
[.......]



Mfg, 
[.......]

-----

Der Link führt zu einer html, also klickt MANN mal drauf... 
(Daß der Text nicht ernst gemeint ist, war mir schon klar, aber die Neugierde, was sich dahinter verbirgt, ist nun mal groß - hatte eigentlich eine 0900-Seite erwartet)

Ein mehr oder weniger ansprechendes Bild (Screenshot folgt), der gleiche Text wie in der e-mail (mit anderer e-mail-Adresse), und ein Link zu angeblich weiteren Bildern - zum Glück einen Blick in die Statusleiste getan und - der Link führt zu einer exe-Datei... 

http: / / w w w . f.....team.com/ar/photoalbum.exe
(...daß das weder Bildschirmschoner noch Diashow ist, dürfte klar sein...)

Also Leute: Statusleiste im Browser aktivieren, und vor jedem Klick checken - ich bin kurz davor, statt einem SPAM-Filter eine Whitelist in Thunderbird zu setzen, denn die Tricks werden immer ausgefallener.
Leider nicht durchführbar, wenn man Kundenanfragen per e-mail bekommt.


_Diverse Informationen (Webseite, Email-Adresse, Namen...) entfernt bzw. gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tonguru (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*

Der versprochene Screenshot, 12.02.2007, 13.55 Uhr (ca. 180 kB):


----------



## Tonguru (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*

Frage an die Spezialisten:

Wenn ich nun wirklich auf den Link klicke, wird die exe doch erst mal nachgeladen - oder gleich ausgeführt?


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Frage an die Spezialisten:
> 
> Wenn ich nun wirklich auf den Link klicke, wird die exe doch erst mal nachgeladen - oder gleich ausgeführt?


Kommt auf den Browser an.
FF bietet exe nur zum Download an, andere können auch gleich ausführen, sollten aber nachfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Frage an die Spezialisten:
> 
> Wenn ich nun wirklich auf den Link klicke, wird die exe doch erst mal nachgeladen - oder gleich ausgeführt?



Nein. Sogar der Internet Explorer warnt nach dem Klick, wenn es sich um eine ausführbahre Datei handelt. Es kann dann geöffnet, gespeichert oder abgebrochen werden. Letzterem Button sollte man in so einem Fall den Vorzug geben. Man kann sie aber auch speichern und schickt sie erstmal an Virustotal zum prüfen. Auf keinen Fall aber auf "Öffnen" klicken


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*

Das war wohl nix mit der Elena....


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: e-mail von Elena - VORSICHT!!!*

Hab Gestern ein "ABUSE" an den entsprechenden Domainbetreiber/Betreuer gesdendet.  Mal schauen, ob er die EXE-Datei entschärft... oder am Besten die ganze Domain killt...


----------

